# To webmaster: Problems with the translation of "The Pope is in Hell"



## Ken S. (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm attempting to translate your "The Pope is in Hell", it's really just a try, I'm not sure if I really can make it at the end. If I can make it at the end, I would definitely seek for your approval and permission before the translation is posted in the Chinese community. Before actually making the translation of the first line of the first paragraph, I'm trying to understand and digest the content as thoroughly and accurately as possible now. Here I come across several questions about the first 4 pages, just want to raise the first question now. Hope you would be free to help me solve it.

Question1: On page 4, you wrote, "Rev. George Downame says, 'He is opposed to Christ, our Prophet.....' ". I wonder who George Downame is/was. Would you mind give me a brief biography of George? I would like to, if the attempt is success, add a footnote giving reader a brief introduction to George so that they know something about him, instead of just seeing a strange name they've never came across.
Thank you.


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 10, 2005)

Oh!!!! The battle between the fundamentalist and the pro-Catholic fake evangelicals here in Hong Kong internet forums is getting more vigorouse. I've noticed there is a fundamentalist on Christian Times who's being surrounded by all those Catholics and pro-Catholic fake evangelicals. I'm now more wanting to translate the article. I hope you people could help out with it. The voice of the Truth must be heard in Hong Kong internet. Now it's just occupied by all levels of praises and appreciationg for JPII. Terrible! I think the worst network is the Hong Kong's network---- No opposite voices! Oh my God!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ken S._
> I'm attempting to translate your "The Pope is in Hell", it's really just a try, I'm not sure if I really can make it at the end. If I can make it at the end, I would definitely seek for your approval and permission before the translation is posted in the Chinese community. Before actually making the translation of the first line of the first paragraph, I'm trying to understand and digest the content as thoroughly and accurately as possible now. Here I come across several questions about the first 4 pages, just want to raise the first question now. Hope you would be free to help me solve it.
> 
> Question1: On page 4, you wrote, "Rev. George Downame says, 'He is opposed to Christ, our Prophet.....' ". I wonder who George Downame is/was. Would you mind give me a brief biography of George? I would like to, if the attempt is success, add a footnote giving reader a brief introduction to George so that they know something about him, instead of just seeing a strange name they've never came across.
> Thank you.



There is not much material on Downname, but his works are very helpful. He was born in the country of Chester in Ireland. He was a educated at Cambridge and elected a fellow of Christ College in 1585. His birth is around 1560-1565 (somewhere in there). He was professor of logic at Cambridge. In 1603 he was appointed chaplain to King James the First and, in 1616 he was advanced by King James to the position of Bishop of Derry. He presided there for 18 years and died at Londonderry in 1634. He wrote works on Justification, the Lord's Prayer, the Ten Commandments and Christian Liberty.


----------

